# New to composting



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Picked out an ordered a composter for my birthday that'll be here in a couple days.

Anything specific I need to know about composting before getting started?
Any good online resources/guides for a beginner?
Tip tricks?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Google composting and you'll get a lot of info. I'm heavy into it myself. I put horse manure, vegetable waste, coffee grounds, grass clippings (no weeds) and just about anything that was once growing that was edible. At least once per year I go fill up my pickup with sargassum at Crystal Beach (no, I don't wash it). I make a pile and cover it with a tarp until ready to mix into the garden. Urea (pee) is good too. Animals and animal fat is a no-no.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

I did google but it's one of those that there's just so much out there it's overwhelming.

Thanks for the tips. I'm hoping the composter has a quick guide in it as far as what to add and what not to add.

One question I already have is, how do you know when it's ready to add to the garden?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got a half-hearted effort compost pile at the house.... Over the years I've pulled from it to plant tomatoes and flowers. During the year I add to it, such as: expired veggie plants, veggie discards/scraps from house, coffee grounds, oak leaves, some grass clippings, excess leaf mould compose, aged horse manure (one time), and etc.

That sargassum idea has me thinking I might make a trip down to the beach later this summer...haha. GREAT idea!

You'll know it's ready when it looks 'ready'....Seriously, it will look rich and you will be itching to put it out...that's when it's time.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

You need carbon and nitrogen for it to work timely 

That's brown and green otherwise leaves and grass......

Putting only nitrogen in it will make a nasty smell......and just leaves it will take a long time

You are trying to generate heat for the break down process.....not to wet not to dry....about the consistence of a squeezed out sponge


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Myself I did it for a while..Just took more time and space, than I wanted to give it..I find a landscape place that sells it in bulk and they load in my PU 30/40 bucks..Lotsa places sell stuff thats full of wood chips and shaving and sand as (compost) BEWARE..also most so called compost sold in bags at garden centers is the above ****..


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

They have some composters on swivels that make the mixing easier but it probably depends on how much compost you what to make. I have tons of leaves every year and used to compost them but I didn't have any of the other stuff in it that makes for good compost.


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> At least once per year I go fill up my pickup with sargassum at Crystal Beach (no, I don't wash it). I make a pile and cover it with a tarp until ready to mix into the garden.
> 
> 
> > I would think it needs washing to get the salt out, if its covered the rain doesn't wash, how long do you let it sit ?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Capt, it still dries up under the heat of the tarp and with the other compost it is diluted. 

As for when it's ready, I start a new pile as soon as I put the existing pile in the garden and till it in. It's ready or not, here it comes!


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Coffee ground compost is great for raising some healthy worms and nightcrawlers. You never have to buy bait worms again.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

What do you guys say on pine needles and pine cones (I've got a bunch and it'd be nice to compost)

Seems half the stuff I've read says they take too long to compost so no while the others say yes they're good.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Tail_Pincher said:


> What do you guys say on pine needles and pine cones (I've got a bunch and it'd be nice to compost)
> 
> Seems half the stuff I've read says they take too long to compost so no while the others say yes they're good.


Pine needles and cones take too long to break down for compost. I think it must be the pine resin in them that retards bacterial breakdown.

However, pine needles make an excellent mulch because of this. Pine needles are the only thing that I use to mulch my 37 blueberry bushes with.

You can place them 3 or 4 inches thick around bushes and they will still allow air to get to the soil and keep it healthy. At this depth, they totally stop the weed growth. NO WEEDS! Also excellent at slowing moisture loss due to evaporation.

Only needs to be replenished about every 2 or 3 years because they break down so slow. I like the look as well. Not fancy looking, but clean. They also keep any fruit that is close to the ground clean as well. Also much easier than other mulches to pull back, out of the way, it you want to get at the base of the bush or plant. I can't think of a better mulch to use around these plants.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Pine needles will also raise the acidity of the soil, which is why they are so good for BlueBerries. In the hill country, this is a very good thing since the soil is so alkaline to begin with.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you have the right heat generated....pine needles are good.....it's a carbon like leaves......I go get a few wheel barrels of needles from my neighboor every year.....I also use them under azelas as mulch

BTW
Coffee grounds are awesome in the compost!!!


----------

